# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Ranking functions: how are you using them?

## rgarrison

[This thread is associated with Parts 19 and 20 of the SQL Credit series.]


How are you using ranking functions in your applications?

I explained in Part 20 how I have been using ROW_NUMBER() (see the section "A Real-World ROW_NUMBER() Example").

Please share your experience.

Thanks,
Rob

----------


## swapnilsbagul

I heard in this forum that amongst the Ranking Functions, NTILE(n) does not show any use. Well, i think this is a best fit for paginations in Reporting modules. The same is also possible using ROW_NUMBER, but i said best fit for NTILE(n). Think over it.

----------

